# Woe is me



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2005)

"Oh where oh where did my little dog go? Oh where oh where could he be? With his hair cut short and his tail cut long, oh where oh where could he be?"


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

that's really cute wasabi. pssst, i think he's on the lower right.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2005)

Naw, I think he's the one in the back with antlers.


That is so cute, wasabi!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2005)

too cute, wasabi.  how's the little rascal doing?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2005)

How cute!  Is he doing his E.T. impression?  (Remember the scene in the closet with all the toys?).  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

very cute!!  He looks like a very well loved puppy.

I have a photo of David 
sitting on a chair surrounded by
his stuffed animals. All you can see is
his smiling face. He must have 
been five or six.  Wish I could post it for you
guys.


----------



## middie (Nov 4, 2005)

aww wasabi that is so cute !!!!! lol


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 5, 2005)

He's not much bigger than the stuffed animals!  So cute!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 5, 2005)

That's a great picture, wasabi!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 5, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> How cute! Is he doing his E.T. impression? (Remember the scene in the closet with all the toys?).
> 
> Barbara


 
I do remember that was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw the pic, and was about to say the same thing!!


----------



## licia (Nov 5, 2005)

He certainly blends in well!


----------

